# Picked this up today.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

NIB G26, Gen 3. I bought the 12 round Glock magazine as well. I will get to the range this weekend to see how it does. :mrgreen:


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Very nice acquisition. A range report would be appreciated.

GW


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Beretta toter......

My condolences. It appears you just couldn't fight the temptation any more. 

I guess you have become resistant to the drug: PX4


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Sold my gen3 G26 last year. Nice little gun but I found that I never carried it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

CW said:


> Beretta toter......
> 
> My condolences. It appears you just couldn't fight the temptation any more.
> 
> I guess you have become resistant to the drug: PX4



Well, not only that, but I picked this up two days ago.
The G26 shot very well...70 rounds of mainly FMJ and some JHP's, no issues. I have not shot the G42 yet, but will soon. I had traded off my S&W Bodyguard .380. I have very large hands, and the G42 was just a bit bigger than most other "pocket pistols", but still small enough to actually tuck away in my front pocket.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Well it really boils down to confidence.

If its reliable and you're accurate with it, then you have confidence,

and that to me is critical no matter what pistol you have purchased.

Be Safe and Enjoy.

[ I guess you couldn't find a nice '84 or 85FS... :smt089 ]


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I had a model 84, but sold it. I have a model 85, but it's not exactly a "pocketable" pistol. I don't carry it much, just shoot it once in a while.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Note to self.....

need bigger pockets.

(84 or 71 are my carry - either in satchel, pocket, or truck console )

Maybe you need to grab one of those ex-Mossad Beretta 71's while they're available.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

CW said:


> Note to self.....
> 
> need bigger pockets.
> 
> ...


I here ya, but if I buy another gun anytime soon, my wife will rip my "you know whats" off. Lol...they just don't get it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey CW, were you an OV-10 Bronco driver or something? Your Avatar has me curious. :smt033


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

As for wife, you have to sell the idea of guns as part of long term sound financial investment planning.

As for the OV-10, its a pipe dream. The perfect airframe for flight IMO. [A-10s are in the same class]

I do not have a pilots license, nor the money to enjoy the hobby, but I have loved planes since forever, and likely built a model of every one.
Uncle and FiL were USAF, and Wright-Pat was better than Udvar Hazy.

But then I have also been chasing trains, ships, armour, and thingys that go BANG for just as long.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

CW said:


> As for wife, you have to sell the idea of guns as part of long term sound financial investment planning.
> 
> As for the OV-10, its a pipe dream. The perfect airframe for flight IMO. [A-10s are in the same class]
> 
> ...


Fair enough. When I was in the Marines, ages ago, I worked on some of the "gear" out of OV-10's. Cool plane, I agree. Sorry for the "thread drift"!


----------



## stangdriver (Dec 25, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks! Shoots and carries great! :smt033


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

berettatoter said:


> I here ya, but if I buy another gun anytime soon, my wife will rip my "you know whats" off. Lol...they just don't get it.


no she won't rip those off, something else maybe, but not that LOL


----------

